# Ab equipment



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

What's the best type of gym equipment I can buy for home use for my abs?


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

dumbbells lol...


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

a chin up bar for hanging legs raises


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A standard flat bench.

25 lying leg raises/25 crunches superset. Two sets and you're done.


----------

